# Marklin Track Plans 0292



## schmidt694 (Jun 7, 2015)

Does anyone have a copy of Marklin 0292 to sell?
Or the newer versions 0294/0296?
Or pdf's of the pages?
I'd like to use it for the wiring diagrams. 

Thanks
Steve.


----------



## z.scale.hobo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Marklin Track Plans 0292 and 0294/0296 Track Planning Books*



schmidt694 said:


> Does anyone have a copy of Marklin 0292 to sell?
> Or the newer versions 0294/0296?
> Or pdf's of the pages?
> I'd like to use it for the wiring diagrams.
> ...


I have been trying to generate some push INSIDE Marklin to re-print these books with no luck going on 10 years now. Please visit Marklin's contact page (link is on my product page) and ask them to re-print. I have sent about 30 people there in just the past 6 months.

http://www.zscalehobo.com/marklin/0296.html

Sincerely,
Frank Daniels
Owner - z.scale.hobo, Marklin Dealer
www.zscalehobo.com
Irvine, California USA


----------

